# Weathernetwork Radar?



## knightfak (Oct 7, 2013)

Has any one notice how the radar for the weather network has changed? At one time could look at it and tell when it was going to snow in your area now you can't tell it is so big you can't tell??


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

try zooming in on map


----------



## knightfak (Oct 7, 2013)

sorry i didnt say on the tv.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Stand closer to TV


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1651278 said:


> Stand closer to TV


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Thats works too.. Awesome..


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Enviroment Canada has changed theirs too. It's go a white background and I find a pita to read. Hope they change it back soon.


----------

